# Custom shop dealers gibson/Fender



## dylanger (Nov 14, 2012)

Are there any stores in Canada that might rival a store like Wildwood. I plan on buying a nice strat this year and I'm not 100% sure what I want. When spending that kind of dough I want a lot of guitars to choose from. If there isn't anything with that much stock I may even take a trip down to the states and buy.

Thanks,

Dylan


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

dylanger said:


> Are there any stores in Canada that might rival a store like Wildwood. I plan on buying a nice strat this year and I'm not 100% sure what I want. When spending that kind of dough I want a lot of guitars to choose from. If there isn't anything with that much stock I may even take a trip down to the states and buy.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dylan


Closest thing I can think of is Tom lee, Cosmo or L&M.

But really places in the US like wildwood and Music Zoo can't be beaten.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Nothing even close to Wildwood in Canada, not even CLOSE! Tom Lee is one of the best places to visit in western Canada, not close to Wildwood. In the Toronto area, Cosmo Music and 12th Fret and The Arts and (distant fourth) LA Music carry the best selections, but all pale in comparison to Wildwood.

I shop in the U.S. Some dealers won't ship some lines to Canada, but there are easy ways around that, ask them. Their real competition is not in Canada, did I say not even close?! Dave's Guitar Shop in La Crosse, WI, Rainbow Guitars in Tuscon, AZ, House of Guitars in Rochester, NY, and Chicago Music Exchange in... you guessed it, are all good places to shop, with much better pricing (don't pay the web site price, negotiate!), often surprisingly inexpensive and fast shipping, and usually a 48-hour or more return policy if you're not happy with the guitar you receive. All but House of Guitars have good web sites that show their inventory and starting price for negotiations.

Music Zoo is - in my experience and by reputation - stiffer on pricing, I don't bother calling them anymore.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

The Guitar Shop in Mississauga (across the street from LA Music) is also worth a look.


----------



## dylanger (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm kinda jonesen for this.......

http://davesguitar.com/products/fender-custom-shop/1960-closet-classic-strat-4/


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

I would look to the US. Cheaper prices, much lower than advertised, and you get the lifetime warranty on Gibsons if that matters to you. Only a 1 year warranty on Gibsons bought in Canada through Yorkville Music. Mark's Guitar Loft and Eddie's Guitar (ask for Brett) are two other great dealers not already mentioned.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

avenue guitars here in edmonton usually has some neat stuff if you have deep pockets.


----------



## Steve Morse (Apr 14, 2013)

Cosmos had some crazy good pricing for a couple of weeks back in March.


----------



## newfmp3 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wildwood is excellent. Just know that if you have an issue with a guitar your sending it back to them at your cost. I love WildWood's selection. Willcutt is good too.

The Guitar Shop in Toronto WAS my goto store. I still check the web page daily. But since Brent sold it I have done any business with them at all. I find their inventory lacking, I hate their web page now, prices are higher, and when I do contact them about a guitar they just do not want to play ball. If someone emails or calls about a guitar, they are obviously interested. Brent knew this and had a way of dealing with his customer until the guitar was sold. The new guys, I ask them about a guitar, it takes days to get a reply and then its very generic, no deal offered, nothing. If I want a PRS I'd probably still deal with them assuming they have what I wanted...which they haven't in a long time. But anything else I am now looking elsewhere.

LA Music has an excellent inventory, and gets some unique pieces. I have not ever ordered from them though. They too are piss poor at customer communications taking days to respond to simple questions. 12th fret, you better be walking into the store because answering emails is not their forte. I've waited up to a month to get a response from them on things.

Basically, I get better service from the US stores, and that's just sad.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Steve Morse said:


> Cosmos had some crazy good pricing for a couple of weeks back in March.


Maybe it was successful for them because I was there yesterday and they had TWO Gibson Custom Shop guitars in stock! One is an R9 at full-bore pricing (~$6.5K) and the other is an aged Ace Budokan Custom at a fair price (especially for Canada) of ~$6.7K. The latter guitar has been there for ages, but it's pre-aged anyway so no worries. I haven't played it.


----------



## Steve Morse (Apr 14, 2013)

boyscout said:


> Maybe it was successful for them because I was there yesterday and they had TWO Gibson Custom Shop guitars in stock! One is an R9 at full-bore pricing (~$6.5K) and the other is an aged Ace Budokan Custom at a fair price (especially for Canada) of ~$6.7K. The latter guitar has been there for ages, but it's pre-aged anyway so no worries. I haven't played it.


Back in March they had huge discounts on CS Strats and Suhr guitars. I wasn't looking to buy one but I almost did because the pricing was so good.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

________________


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

boyscout said:


> Maybe it was successful for them because I was there yesterday and they had TWO Gibson Custom Shop guitars in stock! One is an R9 at full-bore pricing (~$6.5K) and the other is an aged Ace Budokan Custom at a fair price (especially for Canada) of ~$6.7K. The latter guitar has been there for ages, but it's pre-aged anyway so no worries. I haven't played it.


That Ace has been there forever....It may be fair market value, but I think its still a dolled up Norlin copy for $7k is a hard sell except to a rich Kiss fan.


----------



## Dave (Dec 12, 2006)

Opportunity to promote my shop. We stock a tonne of Fender and Gibson custom shop. www.lauzonmusic.com


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Dave said:


> Opportunity to promote my shop. We stock a tonne of Fender and Gibson custom shop. www.lauzonmusic.com


We need to get you to post here more often  something tells me youre prob an untapped goldmine of information.
And you weren't kidding, your Gibson Nashville page is phenomenal. That Murphy may be the nicest Ive ever seen.


----------



## Steve Morse (Apr 14, 2013)

Dave said:


> Opportunity to promote my shop. We stock a tonne of Fender and Gibson custom shop. www.lauzonmusic.com


Looks like a great place to shop! The Website works well too. One question...Why is there no price on that Custom Shop Geddy Lee bass?


----------



## Dave (Dec 12, 2006)

I must have missed putting the price on that. It is now priced!


----------



## Steve Morse (Apr 14, 2013)

Dave said:


> I must have missed putting the price on that. It is now priced!


Now that's what I call good service! Thanks.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

[video=youtube_share;0JElywbkSbY]http://youtu.be/0JElywbkSbY[/video]


----------



## dylanger (Nov 14, 2012)

Dave said:


> Opportunity to promote my shop. We stock a tonne of Fender and Gibson custom shop. www.lauzonmusic.com


Good to know of your existence! I'll be driving through Ottawa on my way back east, Ill stop in and see what you have! 

Yes Avenue can be a bit expensive at times. Lately its been a better store, things are more organized and you don't have to look behind a cluster of things to see the piece you want to look at. I had some not so great experience my first time in there but its been better since. I'm gonna check it out tomorrow and try some things out. How much would a custom order run me do you think?


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Dave said:


> Opportunity to promote my shop. We stock a tonne of Fender and Gibson custom shop. www.lauzonmusic.com



Lauzon is the first place I go for high end guitar equipment. For CS Gibson or Fender, or high end acoustics, Dave probably has the best selection in town. It's a family owned and run business and they are all musicians to boot. Their repair guy is also top notch. I've even taken some Jazz lessons there..

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Dave (Dec 12, 2006)

dylanger said:


> How much would a custom order run me do you think?


That can vary greatly! If you know what you are looking for, I can get you a quote. 

I was recently down at Gibson custom shop in Nashville picking out woods and specing out some guitars. I'll be getting some really interesting pieces pretty soon. As for Fender custom shop, I have about 40 on the wall. All kinds of stuff from teambuilt to one off masterbuilts.


----------



## dylanger (Nov 14, 2012)

Well now I really look forward to stoping in on my way through. The MSRP for what I'm after was around $5100.


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

i was in Avenue today for the first time in a few months. New manager. Store is reorganized and looks great . less crowded and more room to try their great selection. I was told there's still a 1000 guitars in the other storage places


----------



## dylanger (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm in Calgary tomorrow and shops I should check out for CS guitars?


----------

